# How do you maintain good mental health?



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm just curious of how you guys try to maintain good mental health while performing your job.  I have read some posts that involved some pretty intense calls that some of you have lost sleep over or just sticks with you.  I think I would wind up having the same kind of thing but I have come up with healthy ways to control those kind of thoughts if the day comes.  Personally, I enjoy meditation and things of that nature.  It helps with negativity, depression and things of that nature that I sometimes experience just growing up.  I am still trying to get deeper into it. Other things that make my life feel good is music, writing and things of that nature.   I am still trying to get deeper into it.    But yes, what do you guys do to help yourselves or others out in that case?

Thanks.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 22, 2009)

I am still a student but running for 45-60 minutes helps me clear my mind and work over difficult issues. I plan to continue that when I am in the field.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I am still a student but running for 45-60 minutes helps me clear my mind and work over difficult issues. I plan to continue that when I am in the field.



Yeah.  Exercise definetely helps in alot of different parts of life, etc.  Makes me feel good as well.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Nov 22, 2009)

i talk it over with the voices in my head. h34r:


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 22, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> i talk it over with the voices in my head. h34r:



:lol::lol::lol: Okay, that was funny! Finding ways to be less serious is one way to reduce stress. At appropriate times of course.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 22, 2009)

If I had good mental health, would I be doing this job and loving it?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 22, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> I'm just curious of how you guys try to maintain good mental health while performing your job.



Physicial Activity and Arts & Crafts, such as doing some heavy wood work...










rescue99 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Okay, that was funny! Finding ways to be less serious is one way to reduce stress. At appropriate times of course.



Appropraite times?  Isn't that any time that the patient/subject, family, and the public is out of earshot?  Seriously, humor is my number one defense mechanism in life.  Of course, my humor is never understood by non-Emergency Services Workers, which is why having a great Partener/Crew/Team that you work well with and understands each other is a must.  You all see and deal with the same things and are initially your best support system for dealing with those crappy calls.  But then you have to find activities that take you out of that world, such as running, fishing, hiking, paintball, biking, climbing, rafting, etc...



Kaisu said:


> If I had good mental health, would I be doing this job and loving it?



No such thing as good mental health in Emergency Services... or else no one would be doing it...    Manageable, borderline, near psychotic mental health?  Standard...


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 23, 2009)

*Answer is "Get A Life".*

Woek as a volunteer at somethning you find pleasureable, like that nice young volunteer ff'er in Mountain's response above.
Seriously, go socialize puppies, help out at church, play in a band, just get the heck away from sick people, and patients as well. Take classes towards a degree. Something not involving inebriants or driving real fast or both.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 23, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Woek as a volunteer at somethning you find pleasureable, like that nice young volunteer ff'er in Mountain's response above.
> Seriously, go socialize puppies, help out at church, play in a band, just get the heck away from sick people, and patients as well. Take classes towards a degree. Something not involving inebriants or driving real fast or both.



Yeah.  Volunteering is always great.  Doing things that help others always makes me feel good.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 23, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> I'm just curious of how you guys try to maintain good mental health while performing your job.  Thanks.



That assumes you had good mental health to begin with.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 23, 2009)

Good mental health in EMS is a bit different than good mental health elsewhere. Personally, I thrive under stress, so it's a great field for me. Sometimes it does get to be a bit much, though. 

I try to keep my schedule so that I can have at least one night where I'm guaranteed 15 hours to sleep per week, which is easier said than done. I need more than most, but everyone gets worse with the chronic sleep deprivation that comes with EMS. Same with the lack of exercise. 

According to your inclinations, prayer and/or meditation can be helpful as well. 

EMS is also only a relatively small portion of the rest of my life. I enjoy it much more than I do my other jobs. That's probably the biggest thing for me.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Good mental health in EMS is a bit different than good mental health elsewhere. Personally, I thrive under stress, so it's a great field for me. Sometimes it does get to be a bit much, though.
> 
> I try to keep my schedule so that I can have at least one night where I'm guaranteed 15 hours to sleep per week, which is easier said than done. I need more than most, but everyone gets worse with the chronic sleep deprivation that comes with EMS. Same with the lack of exercise.
> 
> ...



15 hours of sleep? Doesn't sound like thriving on stress. Sounds like a pretty average person who has become sleep deprived....sweet dreams ^_^ 

  My normal sleep pattern is only 5-6 hours every night, whether I am at home,  at work or on a deserted island drinking margaritas. 24's were a perfect match for me. I am not a sleeper. Never have been.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Good mental health in EMS is a bit different than good mental health elsewhere. Personally, I thrive under stress, so it's a great field for me. Sometimes it does get to be a bit much, though.
> 
> I try to keep my schedule so that I can have at least one night where I'm guaranteed 15 hours to sleep per week, which is easier said than done. I need more than most, but everyone gets worse with the chronic sleep deprivation that comes with EMS. Same with the lack of exercise.
> 
> ...



Are the rest of you jobs completely different from EMS or similar?


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 24, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> 15 hours of sleep? Doesn't sound like thriving on stress. Sounds like a pretty average person who has become sleep deprived....sweet dreams ^_^



15 hours is more psychological than anything. It's knowing that I'll have a night where I won't be interrupted, can wake up on my own terms, and where I can spend a few hours lying in bed thinking without worrying about how I'll pay for it in the morning. 

I do also physically need more sleep than most people, but not that much. I have some health problems which get worse if deprived, and I'm apparently still growing. The former have been lifelong, but hopefully I'll need less whenever the latter finally stops. 

As for thriving on stress... well, almost all of my favorite sports carry a decent risk of death or serious injury if I screw up or run out of luck. I only write really well if I have a deadline and it's tomorrow morning. In general, stress helps me engage and focus. So, I try to pick jobs that take advantage of that.



			
				Nick647 said:
			
		

> Are the rest of you jobs completely different from EMS or similar?



Different, although I have a few EMS gigs.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never had good mental health so its difficult to maintain something you do not have!


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 24, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> I've never had good mental health so its difficult to maintain something you do not have!



haha fair enough.  I sometimes feel like im losing it as well.  I think EMS will be an interesting experience and a test for me lol.


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

For me, it's very much leaving work at work.  I have animals that are dependent on me and they don't care what type of day I've had.  They want their attention and forcing myself to focus on them and that partnership really allows me to get away from it.  Also, my husband who is involved with PD and I have come to the agreement there is no discussion between us of work after hours (unless either one of us really just needs to vent).  But most of the time, we'll do something to kill time and blow off steam before coming home so it's not brought in though it's agreed we're always there for each other.

Another thing is do not let yourself get into the cycle that many of us do of letting the job become our identity.  Granted yes, the job's a little different from say a customer service person, but you need to make sure you stay in contact with your non EMS friends and emphasize those parts of your life that aren't related to EMS.  Even when out with them, we have the no "shop talk" rule.  When we want to fuss about work - we have gripe sessions scheduled to carry on, then we're done !  It works well and allows us to sit back and enjoy whatever the activity is we're doing.  EMS is only one part of your life - you are so many other things - enhance those !

If you have something that's bothering you, many services have an EAP (employee assistance plan) which allows you to deal with a counselor if needed for anything from work to personal problems in a confidential manner.  Really helps to have that outlet and know the info's not shared.  If you have it and need it, utilize it !

Take care of yourself, stay safe and that will help keep you mentally safe !


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 23, 2010)

kaisu said:


> if i had good mental health, would i be doing this job and loving it?



good point


----------

